# Anyone sell clay?



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

I am looking for some clay. I work in hand building, so any good sturdy clay would be great.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Would help if we knew where you live...at least the state. Shipping on clay is going to be horribly high. Unless you're looking at maybe what could be stuffed in a large size priority box..that should be $14ish and should hold maybe 50#.

I've actually not seen too many people who work in clay use this forum..there are a few of us. There are also a number of people on the site who are from some areas with a lot of clay...

good luck in your search


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

I p.m'd you! But if anyone else out there is interested, I am in Michigan.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry, I dig my own from the Miss river each year.


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm so jealous. Bet that is some grat clay!!! We have the detroit river...how would i get the clay without driving the public officials crazy?


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

Ask them where you may dig. They can tell you the safest and best spots to go to.
I go to a small nonused boat dock waaaaaaay off the beaten path. It closed years ago.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

I dig mine too. I usually go up around Sedona to get it. I haven't done much pottery lately though.


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

uh, this is Detroit, if I ask to dig clay, i will be locked up. no one in government here would even understand what i was doing. but, there is a lot of water around here, so i might be able to find another spot...so how do i go about digging my own. i remember my mom's backyard was full of clay, at least that is what my dad would grumble when we would turn it over. What do i look for while digging for clay.


----------

